# Arlington officer charged in steroids ring fired



## mugzy (Jun 14, 2013)

ARLINGTON, Texas (AP) A North Texas police officer accused of protecting an alleged drug dealer and helping sell anabolic steroids to department personnel has been fired.
Arlington police Chief Will Johnson on Thursday afternoon announced the firing of Officer Thomas Kantzos. He'd been with the force since 1995.

Johnson also expanded random drug testing to all police employees amid the federal investigation. Such testing previously only applied to undercover police and officers seeking promotions.

Kantzos was arrested Tuesday and charged with exceeding authorized access to a protected computer.

Investigators say Kantzos, who's free on bond, used police databases to slip information to an alleged dealer and helped arrange steroids sales to other officers. The drug suspect was arrested in January and became an FBI witness.

Another implicated officer committed suicide Tuesday.


----------



## amore169 (Jun 14, 2013)

Damn it's not good, it's close to Ronnie Coleman neighborhood.


----------



## grind4it (Jun 14, 2013)

There are a lot of LE here in Texas that juice. I'm sure it's the same in other states. I feel kind of bad for them. We all have a lot to lose if we get caught; now just imagine walking in one of our states fine correctional facilities with a "LE" label. No wonder the other one offed himself. Beats Anal Injected Death Sentance.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 14, 2013)

I know in a lot of departments there seems to be a lot of "looking the other way."  The majority of issues that we see with LE getting busted has to do with hooking up fellow officers/protecting dealers.  I don't have a lot of sympathy for those LE officers.  Trust me, the entire department knew Coleman was on the juice...  But he didn't talk about it and didn't put himself in the middle of deals/distribution.


----------



## regular (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 14, 2013)

So the dealer turned snitch.    Faggot


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a tough time with LE personnel that feel they are above the laws they are paid to enforce...

...arresting others that do the very same things they are doing.


----------



## JM750 (Jun 14, 2013)

It is funny how us guys can only get a TRT dose of test from a Dr. Just enough to make yer dick stand up. But these Flaming Faggots can go to the Dr and have them grow tits for them, and cut off their balls and cock and reshape it into a fake Vagina's.  WTF is the world coming to??


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 15, 2013)

Regs you always come through with the pics and detailed info.  


I like that about you.


----------



## goodfella (Jun 15, 2013)

regular said:


>



Screw this douche! you know theres a fat list of other shit he's pulled to go along with this. Stupid mother fucker, that's what you get!


----------

